# 20l or 29



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Tonight i am going to pick up an aquarium to move the the endlers inside(i hope its not to late). I know the 20l and 29 have the same footprint just different higths, but which is easier to aquascape? Its still going to be used as a breader tank, and yet another low tech aquarium. I already have a light, and its 40 watts, so it should work on both tanks. 

Thanks for everyones imput.

sean


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I would go with the Long. Deeper of the 29 would mean more work for your back having to reach up and over and into your tank to do the all the maintenance.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Its almost at ground level. It is actually going to be below my 45 gallon for the time being. That is, unelss i get a bigger tank, then i don tknow where its going to go.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd get the 29. Bigger is always better when it comes to fish.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Then I agree, with Damon. If it's a ground level tank, go for more gallons.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't think either one would be easier to aquascape than the other one. They both have the same footprint as you already mentioned. The extra height on the 29g would mean lesss trimming since you would have an extra 6 inches or so to work with. 

For Aquascaping, I liked the way the 20g we set up for Dineen looked. It seemed to have pretty good length to height proportions. However, if you plan on breeding some more Endlers, I would go with the bigger tank. Like Damon said, bigger is better when it comes to fish!


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I know its not the best space to work with, i know that from the 45 gallon, but the footprint is what im looking at. I am thinking about both of them, have to look and see. May go with the smaller one just because it will be easy to find a place to put it if i get a bigger tank and loose this stand.


----------

